# which one to get PAM 104 or PAM 312



## bearbearfury (Jun 2, 2009)

Dear PAM Collectors,

Can you give me some advice? I was thinking to upgrade my PAM to a automatic as i am tired of winding my PAM 111...I was thinking of 104 or 312.

I am drawn to PAM 104 as it is much affortable as it can be obtain under $7000 from grey dealer and it has the the same casing as PAM 111. The things i do not like of PAM 104 is the non clear back and the crownguard. Thew newer entry level PAM has already upgraded their crownguard except PAM 104.

For 312, i like everything except that i read the review in the forum that it looks bigger and fatter than the entry level PAMs due to its casing and the higher price than PAM 104. i have a small wrist about 6.4 inch and i am worried it looks awkward on me.​


----------



## Redemption (Aug 31, 2010)

I also have a 6.5 inch wrist. I've attached a photo of my 312 on my wrist so you can see what it looks like.

I highly recommend the 312. In my opinion, it is the best looking Panerai.


----------



## bearbearfury (Jun 2, 2009)

Redemption said:


> I also have a 6.5 inch wrist. I've attached a photo of my 312 on my wrist so you can see what it looks like.
> 
> I highly recommend the 312. In my opinion, it is the best looking Panerai.


Cool. i think i will just get the 312...


----------



## rvbert8 (May 2, 2008)

I have a pam104. You should be able to get a used one for under 4k.

My only issue is that I sometimes find the date bubble annoying and you have to angle it right to read the date


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Get the 312 and don't look back


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

312 has the 1950's case, the in-house movement, no cyclops. All things being equal, the 312 is the one to get. If it comes down to the difference of thousands of dollars, though, then it's a different matter. Both can be had for pretty reasonable prices on the second-hand market.


----------



## Xyzzy (May 7, 2008)

If you are considering the 312, which is an awesome-looking watch, maybe also consider the 351. I love mine, and I would be equally happy with either. The 312 is probably easier to match to accessory bands but the 351 is stunning.


----------



## zpanic (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi mate, as a recent PAM 312 owner, i highly suggest you to get it! It's beautiful, period!


----------



## bearbearfury (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh yes, i bought a PAM 312 in the end. It is very nice!!!


----------



## Redemption (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats. I hope you're happy with your purchase. Post some pics when you can.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

bearbearfury said:


> Oh yes, i bought a PAM 312 in the end. It is very nice!!!


Great choice, one of my favorites!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

312....+1


----------



## bearbearfury (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks like a giant on your wrist! OEM strap?


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats on the 312 |>


----------



## Atomant (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh man congrats! I can't wait till I decide on which Pam I'm gonna get myself!


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

IMO a manual wind Panerai is a fantastic thing. The 30 seconds of winding each day or so is really nice. That being said, I really like the 312 so I would choose that given the two options....but the 111 is a classic.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Xyzzy said:


> If you are considering the 312, which is an awesome-looking watch, maybe also consider the 351. I love mine, and I would be equally happy with either. The 312 is probably easier to match to accessory bands but the 351 is stunning.


 YES  that would be my Choice as well .
 LOVE that Watch... and Great Picture .! :-!


----------



## qualizon (Apr 9, 2010)

This is mine ;-)










more picture from here


----------



## tech_controller (Nov 28, 2007)

I was in the same boat years ago with my 111...I was sick and tired of winding it since I didn't wear it everyday...so, it got traded up to a 233....then a 312....

Well, they are gone and I'm back to its relative...a 318...a very nice Luminor, that must be wound...

If I were you, I'd skip the 1950 cased pannies..unless they really sing to you...I hate their look and am back to Luminors and Radiomirs that require a wind up every 40-50 hours...

Get the 104 as it sits on the wrist a lot better than the 312.


----------

